# Kid Friendly Witch's Shack



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*:Warning: This haunt will be very lame compared to the majority of the displays presented here.*


*I do a small display at our campsite every year, but we have a lot of itty bitties that go thru so I keep it very kiddie friendly. It's in a 10'x18' pavillion we have on our site. I usually do a graveyard out front, but it rained all Friday night and we had 30-40mph winds all day Saturday, so I had to scrap the graveyard. And sorry I forgot to take night time shots.*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with kid friendly Is that a doggie skellie by the candy bowl?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job! I love the floating candles!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its not lame at all. not every haunt needs to be blood curdleing scary. i'm going kid friendly this year tool. i love the look of this haunt! best of luck to you!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! 

We have quite a few little ones in our neighborhood, so we keep it kid friendly every year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the thought of people decorating their campsites for Halloween. I'll bet your site is a real treat for the kids - pun intended. 

{Note....I just used a long pole to get my FCG down from my roof. We've got storms and winds kicking up here and my ghost apparently discovered real flight. I couldn't imagine contending with it at a campsite.}


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for you comments.*

*Roxy, Yes, that is a doggie skeleton by the candy. I picked him up after halloween a couple years ago at Menards. He's quite the smart mouth too, even belches.*

*Time is my biggest problem with the campground haunt. I started draping the pavillion at about 9:30am was done with set up by 2:00pm, made a dish for the potluck, took the table decorations over to the lodge, did my hair make-up and costume, went to the potluck, did my daughter and nephew's make-up for TOTing, passed out candy and had everything but the sheets took down and packed away by 11:30 pm.*

*Hubby and my mom's hubby helped putting the sheets up and built me a platform for the dancing broom, but otherwise he has no interest in the decorating.*


----------

